# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Livimun Chevita

## ninos

Στο θέμα αυτό,

θα καταθέσουμε τις απόψεις μας, σχετικά με το Livimun Chevita , όπως αυτό περιγράφεται στο παρακάτω άρθρο. 

*Livimun Chevita*

----------


## ninos

και παρακάτω μερικές πληροφορίες που βρήκα για τα βότανα που περιέχει. 


Η *Echinacea* χρησιμοποιείται για την αντιμετώπιση των λοιμώξεων, την επούλωση των πληγών, την υγεία του δέρματος, τη διέγερση της ανοσοποιητικής απόκρισης και ως αντισηπτικό.

*Κρυολογήματα και Γρίπη
*Διεγερτικό του Ανοσοποιητικού Συστήματος
*Αντιιικό
*Αντιβακτηριακό
*Αντισπασμωδικό
*Επούλωση Πληγών
*Λοιμώξεις της Ουροδόχου Κύστης

*eupatorium herba

*Το Ευπατόριο το διατρητόφυλλο είναι ίσως το καλύτερο ίαμα για την ανακούφιση των συμπτωμάτων της γρίπης. Ανακουφίζει γρήγορα τους πόνους και βοηθά το σώμα να αντεπεξέλθει σε οποιονδήποτε πυρετό. Επίσης καθαρίζει το ανώτερο αναπνευστικό σύστημα από τη βλεννώδη συμφόρηση. Η υπακτική του δράση βοηθά το σώμα να καθαρίσει από τη συσσώρευση αποβλήτων και βοηθά στη θεραπεία της δυσκοιλιότητας. Μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί με ασφάλεια για κάθε πυρετό και για γενικό καθαρισμό του σώματος. Βοηθά στην ανακούφιση των συμπτωμάτων στην αγωγή των μυϊκών ρευματισμών. 

*Baptisia tinctoria*

Ενδεικνύεται για εντοπισμένες τοπικές λοιμώξεις πονόλαιμος λαρυγγίτιδα φαρυγγίτιδα καθώς και για φλεγμονές 
των λεμφαδένων.


Tο *Ginseng* δε θεωρείται ότι θεραπεύει συγκεκριμένες παθήσεις,αλλά ότι συνεισφέρει στη γενική ζωτικότητα και θεωρείται χρήσιμο για:

* βελτίωση αντοχής
* ανακούφιση από κούραση και εξάντληση
* ανακούφιση από πονοκεφάλους
* βελτίωση αμνησίας και καλύτερη νοητική διαύγεια
* βελτίωση της libido
* ρύθμιση πίεσης αίματος
* πρόληψη σακχαρώδους διαβήτη
* πρόληψη σημείων γήρανσης
* τόνωση ανοσοποιητικού συστήματος
* μείωση κινδύνου εμφάνισης καρκίνου

----------


## jk21

ΣΤΕΛΙΟ δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιησει για να εχω ιδία γνωμη αλλα εχω ακουσει καλες αναφορες απο εκτροφεα με χρονια στο χομπι και κυριως αν περιεχει σε καλες αναλογιες οσα λεει (γιατι οχι; ) ειναι μια καλη προληψη εναντιον των ασθενειων .δεν ξερω για τα αλλα βοτανα αλλα η εχινακεια για να εχει δραση (ξυπνημα του ανοσοποιητικου ) πρεπει να χορηγειται καποιο διαστημα πριν απο αυτο που φοβομαστε (πχ πτεροροια λογω στρες των πουλιων ) και οχι μονο κατα τη διαρκεια της .επισης εχει περιορισμενο αριθμο ημερων (που ειναι ολες απαραιτητες ομως για να εχει δραση )που δεν πρεπει να ξεπερνιουνται στη χορηγηση που ειναι πολυ περισσοτερες βεβαια απο οτι προτεινει το σκευασμα .βεβαια υπαρχουν και αλλα βοτανα που δεν ξερω το ποσο πρεπει να χορηγουνται 

εγω βεβαια  χορηγω κατι τετοιο  
* Σκευάσματα με βότανα για την πρόληψη ασθενειών των πτηνών*

που εχει και εχινακεια αλλα και καποια αλλα βοτανα πια (οπως αλθεα ,σαμπουκο και βηχιο για το αναπνευστικο ) 
σε συνδιασμο με αυτο

*Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του*αλλα και αποξηραμενης ριγανης ,ταραξακου και σκονης λεκιθινης (πηγη χολινης ) στην αυγοτροφη

----------


## vikitaspaw

Αυτα που αναφερεται κανουν κ για παπαγαλους?

----------


## xXx

τα σκευάσματα είναι για περιστέρια αλλά αναφέρετε ότι κάνουνε και για ωδικά πτηνά

----------


## ninos

κανει σιγουρα για ωδικα πτηνα,με αλλη βεβαια δοσολογια.Εχει αναλογες δοσολογιες σε πινακα η chevita.
Για τους παπαγαλους δεν εχω βρει να αναφερεται κατι,ομως εαν σε ενδιαφερει στειλε ενα email στην chevita.Απο οσα διαβαζω,προκειται για σοβαρη εταιρια κ σιγουρα θα σου απαντησουν σχετικά.

----------


## jk21

ΒΙΚΥ τα φυτικα σκευασματα κανουν για ολα τα πουλακια .συνηθως και η δοσολογια δεν ειναι προβλημα να ειναι πληρως ακριβης οπως στα φαρμακα .αρκει να μην ξεφευγουμε πολυ ειτε πανω ειτε κατω .στο εξωτερικο αν ψαξεις υπαρχουν αρκετα σκευασματα απο εταιριες που ασχολουνται καθαρα με παπαγαλους

----------


## smokie

Το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά εάν προσφερε κάτι στα πουλιά ή όχι , πάντως έχει μια περίεργη μυρωδιά μάλλον απο τα βότανα που έχει. Μάλλον δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσω και δεύτερη γιατί είναι αρκετά τσουχτερό κοντά στα 15€

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα Smokie,

 Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω εαν τα πουλάκια σου το έπιναν χωρίς πρόβλημα, λόγο του οτι όντως έχει αυτή την έντονη μυρωδιά.  Πάντως, δεν νομίζω θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε κάποια εμφανή αποτελέσματα σε τέτοια σκευάσματα, αφού είναι για πρόληψη και τόνωση του ανοσοποιητικού.

Ίσως συμπεράσματα θα μπορούσαμε να βγάλουμε, εάν ένα πουλάκι «συνήθιζε» να αρρωσταίνει με τα πρώτα κρύα, ενώ με την προληπτική χορήγηση αυτών των βοτάνων, που του κάναμε, φαίνεται ότι τελικά την χρονιά εκείνη δεν αρρώστησε ή δεν ήταν τόσο ευπρεπές

----------


## smokie

Στέλιο δεν είχαν κανένα πρόβλημα στο να το πιουν (το χρησιμοποίησα χειμώνα δεν ξέρω εάν το καλοκαίρι λόγου ζέστης εάν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα) , συμπεράσματα θα μπορούσα να έβγαζα εάν έκανα συστηματική χρήση τουλάχιστον για 5-6 μήνες αλλά με ένα μπουκάλι δεν είμαι σε θέση να πω με σιγουριά , πάντως δεν αρρώστησαν  :Happy:   :Happy: 
Πάντως είμαι βέβαιος πως θα ακολουθήσω την συμβουλή του φίλου μου Δημήτρη - Αεκτζή - Jk21 όσο αφορά το ριγανέλαιο !!!

----------


## ninos

έγινε Σταμάτη. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------


## jk21

> Πάντως είμαι βέβαιος πως θα ακολουθήσω την συμβουλή του φίλου μου Δημήτρη - Αεκτζή - Jk21 όσο αφορά το ριγανέλαιο !!!


παντως ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗ επειδη ξερω οτι με μαγειρικη και παρασκευες μαντζουνιων δεν τρελενεσαι ,εχουν εμφανιστει και ετοιμα

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...light=belgavet

αυτο με το μπλε μπουκαλι το μυρισα ( για αλλον προοριζοτανε ,εγω εχω τα δικα μου μαντζουνια ) και προσφατα και η οσμη του αιθεριου ελαιου ηταν ιδιαιτερα εντονη ! δεν φαινεται να ειναι fake .

----------


## smokie

xaxaxaxaxa σωστά τα λες , αλλά έχω μια ιδέα να αγοράσεις αυτά που χρειάζονται (τα πληρώνω αλλά δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς να παραγγείλω) και να έρθεις σπίτι (έρχομαι και στο δικό σου δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα  :Happy: )να φτιάξουμε ένα κουβά να έχω , να πάρεις και εσύ και το σημαντικότερο να δω την διαδικασία  όχι μόνο για την ρίγανη αρκεί να γίνει η αρχή , αααα να τα πεις και με την φίλη σου  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

θα το κανονισουμε Σταματη ! παρε τηλ καποια στιγμη να τα πουμε .το θεμα ειναι οτι θα τρεξεις εσυ στο κεντρο για καποια βοτανια (θα σου πω ) ενω καποια τα εχω ηδη ,οπως και προπολη (εχω ) .Για βρωσιμη γλυκερινη εχω ακομα αλλα αν σε βγαζει ο δρομος λογω δουλειας κατα λαθος κατα ανω λιοσια μερια ,αξιζει τον κοπο να παρεις παμφθηνα και να εχεις ποσοτητα για το μελλον .στα φαρμακεια δεν βρισκεις ευκολα .Δωσε τα χαιρετισματα  :winky: 

ΣΤΕΛΙΟ επεκταθηκαμε λιγο στο θεμα σου αλλα τα περι μαντζουνιων απο εμενα ισχυουν οχι μονο για το Σταματη αλλα και για σενα φυσικα !

----------

